# FYI - new LGD owners please read



## Roll farms (Sep 24, 2012)

If your dogs have double dew claws, make sure you check them every few months.  (Well, any dew claws, actually....)  
They can become overgrown and grow into the dog's leg and cause a very nasty infection if your not observant.  It's especially important if you have a 'hairy' breed who's feet are hard to see.

Handling this area of the dog's leg starting as puppies makes it a LOT easier when they're adults.  Dogs don't like their feet messed with.  LGD really don't like it.  An LGD w/ an infection really, really, really doesn't like it.

signed - the voice of experience....


----------



## terrilhb (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you Rolls Farms. I appreciate it. And I will check my puppies.


----------



## ksj0225 (Sep 24, 2012)

I've noticed on my Adult GP that one of the double dew-claws grows much faster then the other so make sure you look at both when you are checking!  We have trim more often because of that one.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Sep 24, 2012)

I agree.  Ours both have double dew claws.  The male is able to wear his down thus far.  The female needs hers cut every month or so.  It must be the extra ten pounds that he is carrying around.  

Thanks for the post!


----------



## PotterWatch (Sep 24, 2012)

Just out of curiosity, why aren't they routinely removed like they are on some other breeds?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Sep 24, 2012)

Because it is part of the breed, at least in the Great Pyrenees.

My Anatolian doesn't have the double dew claw.   Her nails do grow quick though. :/


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 24, 2012)

Our vet will remove them if there's no bone involved.  Some are attatched more than others.  I didn't ask 'why' they don't remove them if there's more bone, but would assume it may make them prone to problems later.


----------



## terrilhb (Sep 24, 2012)

I found this on google. for those dogs whose dewclaws make contact with the ground when they run, it is possible that removing them could be a disadvantage for a dog's speed in running and changing of direction, particularly in performance dog sports such as dog agility. And if I remember what my vet said certain breeds because they lived in hilly and rocky places guarding animals it helped them to climb.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Sep 24, 2012)

terrilhb said:
			
		

> I found this on google. for those dogs whose dewclaws make contact with the ground when they run, it is possible that removing them could be a disadvantage for a dog's speed in running and changing of direction, particularly in performance dog sports such as dog agility. And if I remember what my vet said certain breeds because they lived in hilly and rocky places guarding animals it helped them to climb.


Correct statement.  

It is actually a desired quality by some depending on the terrain.  Where we live it is very rocky and the pups love to climb on rocks. They have since the day we brought them home.  So for ours, we have decided to keep them.


----------



## boykin2010 (Sep 24, 2012)

I just noticed yesterday my LGD needed his nails clipped.  Thanks for reminding me!


----------



## BrownSheep (Sep 24, 2012)

I know in some breeds like st Bernards if you remove them you can't show them...not that is really a concern.


----------



## Karma (Sep 24, 2012)

Yeah in GP's in UKC it is a disqualifying fault if they dog does not have their double dewclaws on the back. In AKC it is just a fault (ie, points removed) but you likely wouldn't be doing very well without them. Obviously does not matter if you don't plan on showing your dog. That said I've always loved showing our dogs in comformation, gives me something to do in the winter and is actually have it as my job (I handle Working & Herding Breeds) so titling my own dogs is part of a way to say I'm successful to my clients. 

Anyway I always stay on top of nails because I do them when I re-roll the horses toes/Trim hooves. We usually trim every 6 weeks and at 3 weeks in between trims I re-roll the hoof edges and so I gather all the dogs and do them before. Oh I also use a Dremmel to do their nails. I find with the nail clippers it is hard to hold the dog and clip by myself as if they move you could cut into the quick with the dremmel it is nearly impossible to injure the dog if they move or cut too far if you are being careful, and for me if a dog is over 50lbs I can't always get through the nail on my own with clippers. It is also more gentle - doesn't squeeze the nail to clip it or require you to to do much other than steady the foot, no squeezing toes to keep ahold so it is a lot less stressful.


----------



## poorboys (Sep 26, 2012)

We check ours on a regular basis, and I tell everyone who buys from me who are new to the breed, that it is something they need to do. good reminder Roll.


----------

